# Show me your Hamilton Khaki Nato Combos!



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

With the hotter weather I had to take the leather band off. Looking for more combo ideas. Lets see what you got!







(Edit: dont know why it uploaded sideways)


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hamilton khaki aviation auto checking in on green nato.


----------



## timmy100 (Jun 16, 2015)

On a Zuludiver Nato...


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

Loving the Nato's! I have a few for my Hamilton, and I just tried one on my Breitling.


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Keep em comin! Just ordered a few more, Ill post pics when they arrive


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't do NATOs, I do do ZULUs though


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

On an old nato. I love when they start to fade out from age. Suffice to say - no AR coating here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

This guy came yesterday. Trying everything on it.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68, Automatic Chronograph Limited Edition # 194 of 1968


----------



## magnoliacorner (Apr 17, 2017)

Celebrating my daughter's school colors University of South Alabama


----------



## LiquidPZA (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 12519739


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mooonman321 (Feb 19, 2016)

Khaki pilot auto on Worn and Wound nato.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Khaki field 38 with different options..
Love the grey bond Archer nato, Seat belt style...very soft and pliable.. comfortable on the wrist with this watch because it is very light...
With heavier watches I find that NATO too soft..


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## cfrincon (Jan 24, 2015)

My Daily drivers...
Khaki Mechanical & Khaki Titanium both on NATO straps.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Ducati









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, I was not sure if I really wanted one, but now my mind has been made up!


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

These are some awesome combos. I feel like the Hamilton Khaki was born to be on a NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## donkey__jaw (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

airon11 said:


> Khaki field 38 with different options..
> Love the grey bond Archer nato, Seat belt style...very soft and pliable.. comfortable on the wrist with this watch because it is very light...
> With heavier watches I find that NATO too soft..


Looks great on a native. The combination of a field watch plus NATO is great


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Does the Khaki King II count?









Barton Leather NATO









WCWC Gray NATO









WCWC Blue Green NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll play..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Black leather nato strap, looks perfect










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Enviado desde mi RMX1993 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammy Khaki Field on leather NATO strap


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JG50000 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

cav25 said:


> View attachment 15469103


Wow, this pic just made me want to buy it with that black dial/leather nato. Was looking at the same watch but with the black dial/green nato. This pic made me want the version in the pic. Just beautiful.


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

This is my new Nato Strap.


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Admin Edit, from our rules:_ 8.* Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sorry. This one is the right one!


----------



## Stlemb (Oct 6, 2020)

Loving my khaki auto! Wife surprised me with it last Friday!.


----------



## Stlemb (Oct 6, 2020)

Almost forgot the Silver nato!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just got this today.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thread going slowly but surely, I like it!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

These pictures are old, but I think they're informative.

42mm Khaki Field Auto Day/Date on an Erika's Originals MN SWICK and a Crown & Buckle Chevron (Harvest)


----------

